# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μπάνιο καναρινιού

## bluesea

παιδιά καλησπέρα, 
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  σχετικά με το πόσο συχνά πρέπει να κάνουν μπάνιο τα καναρίνια απο μόνα τους ... Έχω ένα καναρινάκι 2 μηνών περίπου και κάνει συνεχώς μπάνιο. Είναι φυσιολογικό κάτι τέτοιο (ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες που κάνει κρύο) ή υπαρχει περίπτωση να έχει ακάρεα και να το ενοχλούν? φοβάμαι μην μου κρυώσει μες στο χειμώνα.....

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## jk21

ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο ! αλλα ενα πουλι στη φυση αν οι συνθηκες το αποτρεπουν διαλεγει μερος μετα χωρις ρευματα να μην κρυωσει.οποτε μην ανησυχεις αν δεν το εχεις στα ρευματα.το κρυο δεν επηρεαζει .μονο του καταλαβαινει ποτε θα κανει απο θεμα θερμοκρασιας.τα ρευματα αερα που ισως υπαρχουν εκει που το εχεις ομως θελουν προσοχη.παντως αν του βαζεις 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα μπανακι δεν χρειαζεται τωρα περισσοτερο.εκεινο βεβαια ισως το ευχαριστει κατι τετοιο ,οποτε αν δοκιμασεις λιγοτερες μερες (και πρεπει να το κανεις οσο ο καιρος αγριευει ) να εχεις το νου σου μηπως χυσει το νερο απο τις ποτιστρες για να πλυθει ( το συνηθιζουν ) και μεινει χωρις νερο

----------


## douke-soula

οπως λεει και ο Δημητρης ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο να κανει μπανακι. να προσεχεις μην ειναι σε ρευμα(πραγμα που το προσεχουμε ετσι και αλλιως για τα πουλακια) εμενα τα δικα μου αν δεν τους βαλω το μπανιερακι τους  θα λουστουν στην ποτιστρα τους. το μονο που φροντιζω ειναι να αλλαζω το νερακι της ποτιστρας οταν τα δω να τσαλαβουτουν  ή να παρω το μπανιερακι μολις κανουν μπανιο για να μην πηγαινουν και πινουν νερακι απο κει

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να ρωτησω κατι,

το νερο στο μπανιο το βαζετε στη θερμοκρασια που βγαινει τωρα απο τη βρυση (κρυο) ή το αφηνετε να ερθει σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου?

----------


## xXx

αν τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο τα πουλιά με 16+ βαθμούς βάλε τους και κρύο δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## nuntius

*Όταν το καναρινάκι όμως δεν κάνει μπάνιο τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες τι κάνουμε; Εννοείται σε κλειστό και απόλυτα προφυλαγμένο χώρο με καλή θερμοκρασία... απλά νίβεται και αν...και φεύγει...
*

----------


## jk21

η θερμοκρασια του νερου καλα ειναι να μην ειναι υψηλοτερη απο τη θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος γιατι με την εξοδο απο το μπανιο το πουλι κρυωνει περισσοτερο.σε εξωτερικο χωρο καλα ειναι  να διαλεγουμε ηλιολουστες μερες και χωρις ανεμο για να μην υπαρχουν ρευματα αερα και υγρασια.αν ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο οπως ειπε και ο βασιλης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.εκεινα ξερουν ποτε πρεπει να κανουνε.ετσι κι αλλιως καθαριζονται με το ραμφος τους και πλενονται προχειρα και στην ποτιστρα.

----------

